# Ordine:"Gabbia, lezione a Gazidis".



## admin (19 Febbraio 2020)

Come riportato da Franco Ordine su Il Giornale, sarebbe bene che Gazidis, oltre ad arruolare continuamente manager che parlano inglese, farebbe bene ad informarsi sulla storia di Gabbia e sulla storia del settore giovane del Milan. Gabbia è una delle ultime preziose eredità del Milan di Berlusconi e Galliani. Fu scoperto da Bianchessi che lo suggerì a Filippo Galli. Elliott ha disperatamente bisogno di un settore giovanile da vecchio Milan, che fu smantellato dalla coppia Fassone Mirabelli. 

Altro esempio: l'attuale terzo portiere del Brescia, Andrenacci (1995), era del Milan ma fu ceduto dopo il cambio di proprietà.


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Franco Ordine su Il Giornale, sarebbe bene che Gazidis, oltre ad arruolare continuamente manager che parlano inglese, farebbe bene ad informarsi sulla storia di Gabbia e sulla storia del settore giovane del Milan. Gabbia è una delle ultime preziose eredità del Milan di Berlusconi e Galliani. Fu scoperto da Bianchessi che lo suggerì a Filippo Galli. Elliott ha disperatamente bisogno di un settore giovanile da vecchio Milan, che fu smantellato dalla coppia Fassone Mirabelli.
> 
> Altro esempio: l'attuale terzo portiere del Brescia, Andrenacci (1995), era del Milan ma fu ceduto dopo il cambio di proprietà.



Come ampiamente previsto, i demoni ora hanno dato mandato (uno in particolare se ne intende parecchio di mandati...) di annientare Saitama. Un incapace (che non parla manca l'italiano) messo lì proprio per questo scopo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente previsto, i demoni ora hanno dato mandato (uno in particolare se ne intende parecchio di mandati...) di annientare Saitama. Un incapace (che non parla manca l'italiano) messo lì proprio per questo scopo.



è vero è scattata la caccia all'uomo improvvisamente. 
immagino sia il solito giochino del capro espiatorio per cambiare tutto ma non cambiare nulla...


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è vero è scattata la caccia all'uomo improvvisamente.
> immagino sia il solito giochino del capro espiatorio per cambiare tutto ma non cambiare nulla...



Basti vedere chi sono quelli che portano avanti la crociata (giustissima ma in colpevolissimo ritardo): Ordine e Pellegatti...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (19 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Franco Ordine su Il Giornale, sarebbe bene che Gazidis, oltre ad arruolare continuamente manager che parlano inglese, farebbe bene ad informarsi sulla storia di Gabbia e sulla storia del settore giovane del Milan. Gabbia è una delle ultime preziose eredità del Milan di Berlusconi e Galliani. Fu scoperto da Bianchessi che lo suggerì a Filippo Galli. Elliott ha disperatamente bisogno di un settore giovanile da vecchio Milan, che fu smantellato dalla coppia Fassone Mirabelli.
> 
> Altro esempio: l'attuale terzo portiere del Brescia, Andrenacci (1995), era del Milan ma fu ceduto dopo il cambio di proprietà.



Questo servo di Berlusconi non capisce un tubo di calcio. Non l'ho mai sentito dire una cosa giusta. Degno rappresentante del giornalismo sportivo di "caniveau"


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Cavolo! Abbiamo perso cosí Andrenacci?


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Franco Ordine su Il Giornale, sarebbe bene che Gazidis, oltre ad arruolare continuamente manager che parlano inglese, farebbe bene ad informarsi sulla storia di Gabbia e sulla storia del settore giovane del Milan. Gabbia è una delle ultime preziose eredità del Milan di Berlusconi e Galliani. Fu scoperto da Bianchessi che lo suggerì a Filippo Galli. Elliott ha disperatamente bisogno di un settore giovanile da vecchio Milan, che fu smantellato dalla coppia Fassone Mirabelli.
> 
> Altro esempio: l'attuale terzo portiere del Brescia, Andrenacci (1995), era del Milan ma fu ceduto dopo il cambio di proprietà.



Certo che è davvero senza vergogna..parlare di settore giovanile e gestione galliani/berlusconi nella stessa frase fa pena..LORO si che ereditarono un settore giovanile che sfornava campioni...

Il Milan berlusconiano in 30 anni ha portato stabilmente in prima squadra 2 giocatori:
Albertini
Donnarumma

Poi hanno sfornato tutta una serie di giocatorini mai realmente arrivati a livelli top...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Franco Ordine su Il Giornale, sarebbe bene che Gazidis, oltre ad arruolare continuamente manager che parlano inglese, farebbe bene ad informarsi sulla storia di Gabbia e sulla storia del settore giovane del Milan. Gabbia è una delle ultime preziose eredità del Milan di Berlusconi e Galliani. Fu scoperto da Bianchessi che lo suggerì a Filippo Galli. Elliott ha disperatamente bisogno di un settore giovanile da vecchio Milan, che fu smantellato dalla coppia Fassone Mirabelli.
> 
> Altro esempio: l'attuale terzo portiere del Brescia, Andrenacci (1995), era del Milan ma fu ceduto dopo il cambio di proprietà.



Giustissimo criticare Gazidis ma... a volte mi chiedo se questi super lecchini si faranno tumulare assieme al loro faraone, come facevano gli schiavi nell'Antico Egitto.
Vediamo se avranno il coraggio di andare fino in fondo.


----------



## zlatan (19 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Cavolo! Abbiamo perso cosí Andrenacci?



Incredibile davvero. Questo fa il terzo portiere a Brescia, non farà mai più una partita in serie A, e viene visto come rimpianto. Siamo alla follia.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo che è davvero senza vergogna..parlare di settore giovanile e gestione galliani/berlusconi nella stessa frase fa pena..LORO si che ereditarono un settore giovanile che sfornava campioni...
> 
> Il Milan berlusconiano in 30 anni ha portato stabilmente in prima squadra 2 giocatori:
> Albertini
> ...



Paradossalmente, l'ultimo vero Milan che ha sfornato campioni è stato quello dell'epoca della serie B. Evani, Baresi, Maldini, FGalli, Costacurta e tanti altri profili minori (Icardi, Battistini, Stroppa, etc etc, e che sarebbero oro adesso) vengono dai primissimi anni '80, quando il duo malefico ancora non esisteva. Famosa la nidiata del '63, ci si poteva fare una squadra intera che competerebbe tranquillamente per l'EL.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Franco Ordine su Il Giornale, sarebbe bene che Gazidis, oltre ad arruolare continuamente manager che parlano inglese, farebbe bene ad informarsi sulla storia di Gabbia e sulla storia del settore giovane del Milan. Gabbia è una delle ultime preziose eredità del Milan di Berlusconi e Galliani. Fu scoperto da Bianchessi che lo suggerì a Filippo Galli. Elliott ha disperatamente bisogno di un settore giovanile da vecchio Milan, che fu smantellato dalla coppia Fassone Mirabelli.
> 
> Altro esempio: l'attuale terzo portiere del Brescia, Andrenacci (1995), era del Milan ma fu ceduto dopo il cambio di proprietà.



Il terzo portiere del Brescia non mi pare proprio un grande esempio dell'efficacia del nostro settore giovanile.


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente, l'ultimo vero Milan che ha sfornato campioni è stato quello dell'epoca della serie B. Evani, Baresi, Maldini, FGalli, Costacurta e tanti altri profili minori (Icardi, Battistini, Stroppa, etc etc, e che sarebbero oro adesso) vengono dai primissimi anni '80, quando il duo malefico ancora non esisteva. Famosa la nidiata del '63, ci si poteva fare una squadra intera che competerebbe tranquillamente per l'EL.



Stroppa che giocatore... altro che Chalanoglu o Paquetà, sarebbe titolare inamovibile nel Milan attuale.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Stroppa che giocatore... altro che Chalanoglu o Paquetà, sarebbe titolare inamovibile nel Milan attuale.



A chi lo dici, piaceva da morire anche a me. Non è stato un top solo perché sfortunatamente chiuso da una schiera di gente ancora più forte di lui. In questo Milan detterebbe legge e non farebbe vedere il campo agli altri. Mi accontenterei di avere lui e Battistini, lasciando perdere i mostri sacri, e a quest'ora staremmo in zona CL sicuro.


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Franco Ordine su Il Giornale, sarebbe bene che Gazidis, oltre ad arruolare continuamente manager che parlano inglese, farebbe bene ad informarsi sulla storia di Gabbia e sulla storia del settore giovane del Milan. Gabbia è una delle ultime preziose eredità del Milan di Berlusconi e Galliani. Fu scoperto da Bianchessi che lo suggerì a Filippo Galli. Elliott ha disperatamente bisogno di un settore giovanile da vecchio Milan, che fu smantellato dalla coppia Fassone Mirabelli.
> 
> Altro esempio: l'attuale terzo portiere del Brescia, Andrenacci (1995), era del Milan ma fu ceduto dopo il cambio di proprietà.



Ma che articolo è?


----------

